# felony charges!?!



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

So my roommate is being pretty paranoid about getting caught growing and he only wants to grow for a year because it's "too risky" after that.  His argument was that it's when people get too greedy is when they get caught.  To that i say that it is when people get too greedy with the size of their operation that they get caught.  I plan on having a sub-1000W grow (with everything going) and not expanding it, and maybe operating it 2 years.  We plan on having 18 plants total and harvesting roughly a hp every month (staggered grows).  Me and my roommates are all college students with no records, so my question is, is there anyone that knows enough about the real-world criminal justice system (because i know nothing) that could estimate what type of charges we would get and how likely it is that a plea deal or something could get felony charges lowered to misdemeanors?  Now, i don't live in a weed "friendly" state, but it is not extremely harsh either (where i live is actually decriminalized).  His biggest worry was not being able to get a job with a felony, but being college kids with no prior records growing less than 20 plants, would we really land felonies!?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 30, 2009)

if you pay your bills on time, you can use tons of grow lights and equiptment and police would never notice. alot of appliances in your house use alot more eletricity then grow lights do.
if you guys havnt told anyone about your grow, i wouldnt worry.
the main cause for people getting busted growing is SNITCHES.
:ciao:


----------



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

also, i'd like to add, i know the biggest risk is telling someone, so we only plan on telling our closest friend we smoke with like every day.


----------



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

yea, i think a 600W HPS is max for us, because we plan on having the veg and flower room on the same circuit, and anything more would put the circuit in risk of overloading if more stuff on the circuit was on too. also, i did the math a while ago, and the setup would use about 400 KWH per month.  we currently use about 1000, so that's a 40% increase, which i thought was pretty substantial, but i dont really know, i know people get busted and are using like triple what's normal.  we could probably cut down 200 KWH pretty easily, so we would only have a 20% increase, which doesnt seem bad at all.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 30, 2009)

in most states its a felony to cultivate mj. if they have enough evidence they will charge you with a felony. they rarely make plea deals when they know your guilty. this isn't law and order trust me. you've already made the biggest mistake. letting others know your growing. roomates or not. now if they get mad at you your busted or could be. 

why do you need 1/2 pound a month? do you smoke that much or are you trying to make some spending money? because growing for personal is one charge intent to distribute is another. niether is good but both are real bad. 

i don't know what state your in or what your going to school for but take it from me if you get a felony drug charge its hard to get a good job regardless of your education.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 30, 2009)

i just got 6 months for 10-20 plants...it was reduced from a class D felony to a class A misdemeanor.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 30, 2009)

you got lucky as hell brother and we both know it.. im sure it had to do with the way they performed the search on your house. it wasn't up to par if i remember right was it? im sure you could have beat your charge in a jury trial but its worth what you got to get it over with.


----------



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

yea, i realize telling someone is bad, but i think it would be even harder for 3 friends to keep up a lie for 2 years about weed with someone they smoke with all the time.  plus, he knows the importance of not telling anyone.  and yes, cultivating is a felony in my state, that's why i'm wondering how likely it is i could get out of a felony.


----------



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i just got 6 months for 10-20 plants...it was reduced from a class D felony to a class A misdemeanor.....


did you having prior charges come into play?


----------



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

and PUFF, if you dont mind me asking, how'd you get busted?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldnt stress a first offense to much. I am in the most strict state their is it seems. And never heard of a young person getting hammered with a felony on such a thing.
Nothing a good lawyer, begging for community service, and going to those "rehab" type classes soon as ticketed cant fix.
Every state and every judge is different. But I just cant see a young person whos a student getting a life sentence tag like a felony on a first offense.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Being caught with a bag of pot is much different from manufacturing it. If you are caught growing you probably will be facing a felony depending on what state you are in and how many plants. A lot of states have what's called a minimum mandatory sentence, which means if you are caught with X amount of plants you will do at least X amount of time in jail. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. 

Here is a state by state break down of the laws.

hXXp://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516

Change the XX to tt.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 30, 2009)

Cops get off on making anyone they catch growing an example. As cadlak said, being caught with it is way different than growing it, and if you grow as much as you say you want, they're gonna get  you with cultivation and the intent to distribute. Growing is cool man, but be ready to do the time if you get caught, so act accordingly.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah Ross, half a pound a month is enough for some smoke, plus some pocket change.  Personally, I'd be happy with that much every four months or so.  

I bet you could do a search online and find out what the crime and punishment is in your state.

Actually, we all need to be careful.  I've done it before and a lot of people here have done it, but posting pics online, for example, even though minimally risky, in my opinion, is a stupid thing to do.  But this site is addictive, and people will be people.

I wonder if two ounces a month carries a lighter punishment than eight ounces a month?  Not knowing anything about the law, I would think the less the better.

Look up the law in your state, or even pm someone you trust and ask them to help you do the search.  Every time I see a "I got busted" thread, I wonder if I'm next.  We don't want to see a "Help!!! Am I screwed?"  thread from you. Think it over, Ross. Good luck.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Alistair, if you want to know exactly what your local state law is check out the link I posted. It's very informative.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2009)

> we only plan on telling our closest friend we smoke with like every day


  Loose Lips= Busted,,,happens everytime Bro.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 30, 2009)

we've seen two memebers of mp busted in the last year. both times it was because someone else told or someone called the cops to the house. just ask timmy and puff monkey how easy it is to get caught. remember as fun as it may seem this isn't a game. its real life will real prison time if your caught. be safe


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks everyone for posting, i will be using a 600W hps, its just i think it really isn't worth the 200W saved for the 40000 lumen drop off with the 400W.  so i guess a relatively "big" harvest is what comes with that size light (which i dont even think is that much because i thought it was pretty low scale compared to some ive seen on here).  i also dont want to get a measly g/W ratio, ive grown before and done more than my fair share of research for this one, and also plan on getting good equipment, so i would be pretty disappointed if i only got like a qp off a 600W.  but anyways, we plan on being pretty safe, so my mind is pretty at ease.  thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 31, 2009)

Snap!  I somehow glossed over that link you posted, cadlakmike.  I'll check it out now.


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats harsh up here if you have 99 plants or less you probably won't even see jail.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

:yeahthat:
family member got busted with 56 pounds of weed.
never saw jail. just house arrest and no drinking alcohol.
big woop...
canada rules


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn straight man, best bud and the best beer.


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

and the best laws..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

you are so right about the beer
in fact im drunk right now ahah was just at the bar
drinkin alexander keiths red amber ale.
bombin


----------



## Alistair (Mar 31, 2009)

Regarding cultivation in my state, I'd say that the possibilities look somewhat grim.  But just the same, getting a maximum term seems a bit unlikely for a first offense.   Hopefully, those of us that live here won't find out first hand.

On the other hand, for simple possession of 28.5 grams or less, all you have to do is pay a small fine.   

Thanks, cadlakmike.


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats pretty good for the recreational toker, nobody is normally walking around with more than that in their pocket.  When I was younger we'd get stopped by the cops once in awhile when we were hanging out smokin' and the worst they ever did to us was take away our stash.


----------



## zipflip (Mar 31, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> family member got busted with 56 pounds of weed.
> never saw jail. just house arrest and no drinking alcohol.
> big woop...
> canada rules


  wow if a person got busted wit that much in my state you'd prolly do 25 years. strait up..   and if ya was maybe young and/or have no prior criminal record ya might get 10 - 15 yrs. without a doubt IMO here


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

jeeze.
thats quite a difference lol.
suprised sawing your hands off isnt included haha.
:ciao:


----------



## zipflip (Mar 31, 2009)

hey i aint jokin at all either.  we nxt door each other too. lol  
  things are really absurd here. i dont know anyone who's been busted growing here but when some kid in high school gets caught wit a joint round here it on every local news in the whole state. lol.


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone know what sort of penalty you likely to receive in the uk for growing say six plants with no previous for growing,purely a pewrsonal set-up(no intention on distribution)would you besent to jail or a community service/fine.be real glad of a bit a feedback.PEACE


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 31, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> also, i'd like to add, i know the biggest risk is telling someone, so we only plan on telling our closest friend we smoke with like every day.


 
That is going to be your first mistake.

They will not keep it secret and you WILL get that knock on the door.

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 31, 2009)

Call me paranoid, but I'd be scared to death of Roomie #1.  Sounds like he's already practicing up on his plea deal.  JM-Paranoid-O.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 31, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Actually, we all need to be careful. I've done it before and a lot of people here have done it, but posting pics online, for example, even though minimally risky, in my opinion, is a stupid thing to do. But this site is addictive, and people will be people.


 
This is what made me the most paranoid when I first visited MJ sites back in the day. I couldn't believe some of the shows being posted.
When the sites owner was arrested and the site went down, it sent a panic throughout the MJ community, as ther was pretty much only ONE major MJ site, and it went down.
Noone was busted, other then the operators of the site. BUT, they were also selling beans.
Some of the BIG growers were very scared. Nothing ever became of it. In fact, some of the old posters there became MAJOR players in the Bean game after the site was shut down.

I do look at other sites from time to time, and believe me, folks are posting shows that would get banned here. HUGE shows, over 10,000w lite shows. Pics, and all.

So, I don't trip anymore on posting pics. Shoot, if LEO wants a bust, all they have to do is go to Cali and walk down most streets in the Bay Area nd they can find a number of storefronts openly selling herb and hash.
I think that is the "risk" nowadays.


----------



## cubby (Mar 31, 2009)

It seems to me that three or more people, grow op, 1/2 pound of weed, combined with a zealous prosecutor and that spells conspiracy to manufacture, sell, and evade taxes, just for starters.
Add to that the one paranoid roomate ( he has reason to be paranoid, unfair or not, it's still a crime). One person who's not involved in the grow but knows all about it.
Don't fool yourself, making an example of college kids always plays good in the news, "See we treat everyone the same".
Don't fool yourself, you have taken the firststeps to being busted. You're considdering engaging in a criminal enterprise with a loose web of conspirators ( soon to be informants/ plea bargin rats).
Any scenario in wich you violate the basic premiss of grow "by yourself and for yourself" is risky at best.
JMO, but if your career after college is really that important you probably should'nt be doing this.If you think a bunch of college kids are going to do this for a " year or two" and you're not going to get caught, your delusional. Someone"s gonna' get stoned and brag to yet another person"Yah we grew this ourselves". Or one of your fellow growers will tell his girlfriend, and first time they have a fight, BINGO, you all get busted. Balance the risks and rewards and I think you'll agree.


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2009)

a "bust" would seriously reduce your chance of getting any student loans or financial assistance too.
  It's always wise to consider all aspect and consequences of your actions..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

Here one you all will like. In 1992 was setting in a "buddy's" house trimming fresh buds and cleaning his grow area, when this statement was made "If I get busted, I will not go alone." I got up and left. Two yrs later he was busted and SNITCH ON four other growers plus myself. Even tho I had not talked to him in 2 yrs. I was lucky and able to hide my smoke before my house was raided. His brother call everyone and worned them, but I was the only one that no longer trusted him, so I made the police and him look like a fool. They (police) really did not like setting on my front porch waiting for search warrent, I will not let any law on my property without one, and the local sheriff knows it. 6 hr search with no results they were mad.
 Two grower lost their homes, 1 went to jail for 46 months' 1 snitched on a crack dealer and got a slap on wrist. I was watched for a couple of years. The "buddy" that started it all, had to move for some reason his stuff was always getting messed up bad. He know when he comes home to see his mom and dad to stay around their property or someone will get him again. We do not forget the troubles he caused because he was afraid to do his time for his crime.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 31, 2009)

you gotta crawl, before you can walk. jump on up in there, and let 'er rip. let's see how far this one goes, 'fore trouble comes knock'in.

thanks for that pic tip. gotta see 'bout fix'in that. i watch my state laws carefully. i can do 7 years for 1 plant. all thats gonna change here in a minute.

got me think'in 'bout closing up shop up in here. and for the record, i don't keep no more than a misdameanor amount at my grow. no cupboards full of jars here. i like to share the love. and theres many happy campers round right now.

peace ...bb...


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for all the advice, and all the roommates are going to be involved in the grow, one just happens to be a little more paranoid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2009)

> thanks for all the advice, and all the roommates are going to be involved in the grow


 
So,,with all the advice not to let,,any other PPL know,,you are gonna let lots of PPL know. Glad we could be of some help.:cop:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

The bust will come when one roomy feels he do not get his fare share, or a ex gets mad, or one of them just has to show off. If you are going to do something do it alone you wont snitch on yourself.


			
				CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> So,,with all the advice not to let,,any other PPL know,,you are gonna let lots of PPL know. Glad we could be of some help.:cop:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2009)

I grow off and on with great frequency through the years and as long as your bills are not truent, you have the odors sealed up and you have your op locked down (behind multiple locked doors) you'll be golden. Relax, grow a couple of crops and stoke your own. The worst thing about prolonged growing through the years is self-induced paranoia. Take Care and Keeper Green. Much P&L, 7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2009)

Do not tell anyone. Nobody. Not even your nuclear family...maybe the wifey but not the girlfriend...can u dig? Just like fightclub...And don't ever ever ever bring out quantity to anyone ever, just a little bit at a time.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 31, 2009)

if i were you ross i would just put up signs in front of your house or dorm room thats ays we grow mj, knock for a bag. your odds of gettin caught won't change very much. you've had alot of people that have grown for a while tell you what a mistake your making but thats not what you wanna hear.

hows this, grow as much pot as you can and if you get caught all they'll do is smoke your weed with you. no jail or anything. because your special and they know your a good guy. why would they want to arrest a school boy and all his friends for growing weed? you'll be fine sell as much as you can and one day you'll be rich and famous, no worries.

your gonna do what your gonna do. so why even worry or ask. just remember when your in jail thinking how dumb you are that you were warned by alot of people who have been there before.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 31, 2009)

How are you still posting if you are supposed to be in jail now?



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i just got 6 months for 10-20 plants...it was reduced from a class D felony to a class A misdemeanor.....


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 31, 2009)

I made the mistake of growing with my college roomates last year.  We rented a house and had three closet grows going .

Our first rule was nobody but us living at the house is allowed to even know about the grow.  It was probably two days before all three of my roomates had bragged to everyone they know.  

All it takes is one of your buddies to tell his stupid ditsy college girlfriend about the grow and then the whole world knows.  People love to brag about this kind of stuff.  

I came home one day to my roomates friend and girlfriend taking pictures of the drying bud closet.  They werent supposed to even know we were growing and this girl was taking pics of our operation.  

Plants started dissapearing and we even came home one day to find a couple of colas missing from our biggest plants.  Someone just walked right into our house cut a few ounces of bud off the plants and then left.  

No offense but you are probably already screwed.  Growing is a lonely hobby.  YOU CANT TRUST ANYBODY!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 31, 2009)

he had to turn himself in monday at 5pm. he'll be back before we know it.



			
				White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> How are you still posting if you are supposed to be in jail now?


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> So,,with all the advice not to let,,any other PPL know,,you are gonna let lots of PPL know. Glad we could be of some help.:cop:


lol, its not lots of people.  it's 2 roommates and a friend who is basically a roommate.  hiding a grow-op from roommates is hard (speaking from experience).  also, we can all help in lowering the electricity bill, and i wont have to explain the extra 40 bucks on the bill.


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if i were you ross i would just put up signs in front of your house or dorm room thats ays we grow mj, knock for a bag. your odds of gettin caught won't change very much. you've had alot of people that have grown for a while tell you what a mistake your making but thats not what you wanna hear.
> 
> hows this, grow as much pot as you can and if you get caught all they'll do is smoke your weed with you. no jail or anything. because your special and they know your a good guy. why would they want to arrest a school boy and all his friends for growing weed? you'll be fine sell as much as you can and one day you'll be rich and famous, no worries.
> 
> your gonna do what your gonna do. so why even worry or ask. just remember when your in jail thinking how dumb you are that you were warned by alot of people who have been there before.


thanks for the concern, but i will not be growing in a dorm.  in fact, i probably can't think of a worse place to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2009)

> its not lots of people. it's _2 roommates and a friend_ who is basically a roommate


 
Thats is two, two many my friend. But ya know what,,it is your *** on the line,,not mine,,So Go For It. Everybody here has warned you. IM DONE,,I feel like Im talking to my stuborn *** teenagers again.


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of growing with my college roomates last year.  We rented a house and had three closet grows going .
> 
> Our first rule was nobody but us living at the house is allowed to even know about the grow.  It was probably two days before all three of my roomates had bragged to everyone they know.
> 
> ...


3 closet grows?  wow how much were you yielding?  also, just wondering, how well did you know your roommates?  the roommates i will be living with are the 2 people i know best in college and we've all grown before.


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Thats is two, two many my friend. But ya know what,,it is your *** on the line,,not mine,,So Go For It. Everybody here has warned you. IM DONE,,I feel like Im talking to my stuborn *** teenagers again.


i'm sorry i guess?  i mean, we already told the friend, so i don't know how we can "untell" him, so i am not going against your advice, but had already went against it before it was given.  we do not plan on telling anyone else, so from this point on i will take your advice.  thanks again for giving it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

its not about how well you know the person.

yes some people snitch purposely
but alot of the time its an accident.

like "nobody i know can grow weed." and you were drinking so you blurt out infront of everyone "JIMMY CAN!"...


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> its not about how well you know the person.
> 
> yes some people snitch purposely
> but alot of the time its an accident.
> ...


but my roommates would be snitching on themselves also, so that doesnt make sense.  youre right that could happen with our other friend though, so that's probably the biggest risk.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

X number of people growing together
                   =
X number of problems


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2009)

Reminds me of a story/joke I once heard. Man on a roof top in flood waters,,that are rising,,Drowns. Religious nut,,has done turn down two boats and a helocopter cuase he is waiting on God to come outta tha heavens and save him,, personaly. So he ask God why he let him drown. God reminds him of the two boats and the helocopter he had sent.
You have had all three sent to ya,, in this forum.
Be careful Bro,,its never to late to just say forget it.
OH,, and I am not religious,,nor a God fearing man. Just like the joke.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> but my roommates would be snitching on themselves also, so that doesnt make sense. youre right that could happen with our other friend though, so that's probably the biggest risk.


 
No their(roommates) excuse would be "I was afraid to say anything because they would beat me up." The LEO would let them off because they now have a new snitch to make their job easier.

I stand by "the only good snitch is a dead snitch"

Some people are so scared if jail and prison they will turn in their own mother to stay out.


----------



## ross (Mar 31, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No their(roommates) excuse would be "I was afraid to say anything because they would beat me up." The LEO would let them off because they now have a new snitch to make their job easier.
> 
> I stand by "the only good snitch is a dead snitch"
> 
> Some people are so scared if jail and prison they will turn in their own mother to stay out.


that's where knowing the person matters.  while you can never be certain a person would never do that, knowing their character helps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought I knew the "buddy" that ratted on me and my friends we all had known each other since grade school. We had at one time or another shared everything. If any of us would have been gay we would have share that to most likely. The only person that will not snitch on you, is yourself.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 31, 2009)

at one time i was into alot of other things, i ran around with the same guys for many years and broke alot of laws with them. we were tight, i thought. the last time i seen them was in court after they had set me up on a sell charge. cost me 12 years. im still paying for it today. the only person you can really trust is you.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2009)

I know you just want to grow some weed but Im telling you its not a good idea to do it with friends.  You will see in the long run.  My roommates are still good friends of mine but I had to stop growing because they bragged to everyone about how I was a crazy grower and we had the best weed in the city.  But before that they swore up and down they would never ever tell a sole about the grow.  

Word will get out and you will have problems, garaunteed!

Problems happen when you grow with others, like on one grow my roommate fed the plants full strength nutes every watering for over a month and we ended up with a bunch of nute burnt yellow and brown buds.  and that made me so pissed at him and just drama I didnt need.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Make sure ya dont tell at least "one" of your friends,,,THAT way,,someone you know,,  wont be in jail,,, and can bail your *** out.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

:yeahthat: I think we are beating a dead horse here y'll. He has to live and learn. just like a kid"tell them the stove is hot, They still got to burn their hand" I hope ross is one of the lucky few.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 1, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> like "nobody i know can grow weed." and you were drinking so you blurt out infront of everyone "JIMMY CAN!"...


 

That happens, as it happened to me a few years back. At a party, burning some good herb I grew with folks we didn't really know. My best friend was with me, drunk as a skunk. One of the party goers asked "what kind of weed is that?" and my Drunk buddy blurts out "Homegrown, grown in his home!", and points to me.
If I could have choked him silently, I would have.

Yes, he is still my friend, what can I say.


----------

